# [OT] Rete con fastweb

## maiosyet

La premessa è che so poco di fastweb e ancor meno di reti ethernet, quindi siate comprensivi  :Very Happy: 

Allora, io ho un collegamento fastweb a casa cosi' organizzato:

```

               ---  Computer Fisso Uno  

             /

HUB ---

             \

               --- Portatile mio

```

L'HUB di fastweb (si chiama proprio HUB, non HUG) è una 'scatoletta' con tre 'buchi' (posso dire slot?) a cui ci attacco il mio bel cavo di rete ethernet (rappresentato con le righette) ai due computer (il fisso è dei miei genitori e ha XP quindi non conta  :Sad:   )

Premesso ciò...

Vi posto l'output di IFCONFIG:

```

root@myb0x maiosyet # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:39:AA:76:D7

          inet addr:1.xx.149.74  Bcast:1.xx.149.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:14188 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:10677 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:2761 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:9274525 (8.8 Mb)  TX bytes:1551455 (1.4 Mb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xed00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:14 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:700 (700.0 b)  TX bytes:700 (700.0 b)

root@myb0x maiosyet #

```

Dunque, 

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:39:AA:76:D7
```

Dice che il collegamento e' ethernet e il MAC addrress della mia macchina e' quello li.

Ma se la mia macchina ha un MAC address, signifca che è collegata in LAN con l'altra tramite l'HUG che fa da HUB o SWITCH o da Router?

```
   inet addr:1.xx.149.74  Bcast:1.xx.149.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
```

E quindi l'intenet address che vedo qui è quello dell'hug di fastweb, no? 

E gli ip che ho disponibili sono quelli compresi tra 75 e quello di broadcast (255) per collegarci eventualmente altre macchine giusto?

La seconda parte dell'ifconfig invece cosa significa?

Cio' considerato, scopro su una pagina che offre questo servizio che il mio IP (mio del mio computer) è identico a quello del comuter dei miei genitori...

se io volessi accedere in remoto al PC dei miei genitori, ad esempio usando SSH  come faccio?

Quando provo poi a eseguire uno scan in locale, ottengo questo output:

```

root@myb0x maiosyet # nmap 127.0.0.1

Starting nmap 3.50 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap/ ) at 2004-05-11 20:00 UTC

All 1659 scanned ports on localhost (127.0.0.1) are: closed

Nmap run completed -- 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 1.183 seconds

root@myb0x maiosyet #

```

Stessa cosa indicando l'ip che mi forniva l'ifconfig 1.xx.149.74 ( che conferma la mia tesi )

Quindi, visto che la mia macchina sicuramente non è (non può avere pure le porte TCP chiuse se sto chattando e sono connesso) allora quella è una scansione in locale all'HUG, e non alla mia macchina... 

E se volessi fare una scansione sulla MIA macchina come faccio, visto che ho l'ip uguale a quello dell'altra macchina?

Ma poi, l'ip che ho visualizzato su una pagina internet, è l'ip che ho in rete LAN? non dovrebbe... ma se è un IP privato perchè ce ne sono due?

Altra cosa, mettiamo che io voglia ampliare la LAN che a sto punto ho scoperto esistere già, come faccio se l'hug di fastweb ha solo due porte per i cavi di rete?

Grazie mille in anticipo   :Very Happy: Last edited by maiosyet on Tue May 11, 2004 9:25 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Peach

sono fastwebbaro (ADSL) pure io e ti rispondo subito per quanto riguarda l'ampliamento della rete visto che è un problema comune a tutti mi sa...

Ora premesso che (almeno con ADSL) più di 3 ip il tuo HAG (Home Access Gateway) nn te li da e usare uno switch non ha nessun senso, l'unica soluzione è usare un coso che chiamano "broadband router" o qualcosa di simile. che abbia anche uno switch incorporato (quindi 4 porte RJ-45 dello switch + 1 porta RJ-45 per la WAN). In altre parole per avere una sotto rete interna che usi come gateway l'ip dato dall'HAG.

Ora a me Fastweb ha dato un HAG Pirelli Microbusiness AGE-RA e ho provato a collegarci un Coso sopra-descritto della QTEC

http://www.qtec.info/products/product.htm?artnr=13529

in quanto mi sembrava il Coso che faceva per me... ma nisba... Mi continuava a dare errore  di DHCP che ha fatto sbroccare me e quel gentile omino dell'assistenza tecnica (in olanda) il quale alla fine ha concluso con:

 *Quote:*   

> Dear mr. Peach,
> 
> At the moment I am out of options and the only explanation why this does not
> 
> work would be that the router is faulty. I advise you to return it to the
> ...

 

 :Confused: 

----------

## maiosyet

Grazie  :Very Happy: 

Vabbe' vorra' dire che se quest'estate arriva il vecchio catorcino di mio padre su cui ci installo gentoo senza X mi verrò costretto a mettere Linux pure sul PC dei miei genitori, nell'attesa di un evolversi della situation   :Cool: 

Per quanto riguarda le millllllle altre domande, venghino signori venghino...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Peach

ah dimenticavo di dire... puoi sempre recuperare una macchina da adibire a router, per gestire la sottorete e fungere quindi da gateway sull'HAG  :Cool: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

premesso che NON PUOI avere due ip uguali sullo stesso segmento lan per due macchine diversa, pena collisioni e inutilizzabilita' della rete, ti dico che si, sei in rete locale con l'altro pc.

L' ip dell'hub dell'HUG di fastweb NON e' quello tuo.

in genere e' contiguo (nel tuo caso potrebbe essere .73), lo puoi vedere facendo

```
emerge dhcp

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

dhclient eth0

```

inoltre, gli ip che ti assegna fastweb sono tramite dhcp, quella e' la via preferenziale.

il mio consiglio e' di installare anche ifplugd, in quando il dhcpserver presente nell'hag molto spesso si incanta.

In ogni caso con solo 2 ip non devi avere nessun problema (il limite sui mac address e' 3 per le adsl e 6 per la fibra)

ps. cambia il topic in [OT], grazie.

----------

## maiosyet

 *Peach wrote:*   

> ah dimenticavo di dire... puoi sempre recuperare una macchina da adibire a router, per gestire la sottorete e fungere quindi da gateway sull'HAG 

 

Eh?   :Shocked: 

Aspetta un po'   :Very Happy: 

Dunque, il router e' un apparecchio che 'instrada' le richieste di invio e ricezione dei pacchetti...

Come faccio a usare una computer per farlo? 

Ma l'hag di fastweb è un router?

E poi, la sottorete e' data dalle macchine connesse in lan da un ip, e in questo caso sarebbe l'ip dell'hag?

E il gateway cosa c'entra/cos'e' ?

----------

## maiosyet

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> premesso che NON PUOI avere due ip uguali sullo stesso segmento lan per due macchine diversa, pena collisioni e inutilizzabilita' della rete, ti dico che si, sei in rete locale con l'altro pc.
> 
> 

 

Ok e questo è ovvio, ma vale solo per la LAN. 

Non ho ancora capito qual'e' il mio IP in lan e quale quando navigo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> L' ip dell'hub dell'HUG di fastweb NON e' quello tuo.
> 
> in genere e' contiguo (nel tuo caso potrebbe essere .73), lo puoi vedere facendo
> ...

 

Mi da questo output che non saprei interpretare...

```

root@myb0x maiosyet # dhclient eth0

Internet Software Consortium DHCP Client V3.0pl2

Copyright 1995-2001 Internet Software Consortium.

All rights reserved.

For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP

execve (/sbin/dhclient-script, ...): No such file or directory

Listening on LPF/eth0/00:00:39:aa:76:d7

Sending on   LPF/eth0/00:00:39:aa:76:d7

Sending on   Socket/fallback

DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7

send_packet: Network is down

receive_packet failed on eth0: Network is down

DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7

send_packet: Network is down

DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 12

send_packet: Network is down

DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15

send_packet: Network is down

DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8

send_packet: Network is down

eccecc

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> inoltre, gli ip che ti assegna fastweb sono tramite dhcp, quella e' la via preferenziale.
> 
> il mio consiglio e' di installare anche ifplugd, in quando il dhcpserver presente nell'hag molto spesso si incanta.
> ...

 

cusa l'ignoranza, ma dhcp cos'e' ?    :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ps. cambia il topic in [OT], grazie.

 

Scusate non pensavo fosse ot, sistemato   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

DHCP e' un sistema che ti assegna dinamicamente e automaticamente il tuo ip di rete e scheda di rete che si collega all'hag dovrebbe essere impostata col dhcp, questa e' la via preferenziale per te che usi fastweb.

Inoltre.. per esperienza personale come client dhcp pèreferisco dhcpcd a dhclient, non so ma dhclient non mi ha mai dato buoni risultati.

Per completezza le classi che usa fastweb sono solitamente 1. 2. 5. 10. 39. 37. (ora come ora nn mene vengono in mente altre ma ci sono) quindi sebbene da rfc tu possa utilizzare 10.0.0.0/8 per la tua lan, e' consiblibile utilizzare 192.0.0.0/8 (o 172 se nn erro) come classe per la tua lan privata interna.

----------

## primero.gentoo

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in quanto mi sembrava il Coso che faceva per me... ma nisba... Mi continuava a dare errore  di DHCP che ha fatto sbroccare me e quel gentile omino dell'assistenza tecnica (in olanda) il quale alla fine ha concluso con:
> 
> 

 

A quanto ne so il problema del DHCP si presenta in quegli apparecchi che nella richiesta di un indirizzo includono anche l'identificativo del vendor.

Il tuo sinceramente non l'avevo mai sentito ,ma se ti interessa io sto lottando con un piccolo router cisco 831 da un po' di tempo perche', a quanto ho letto su qualche altro forum, il suo problema e' proprio quello che ti ho esposto poco fa. Per il mio ci sono speranze visto che finalmetnte ho trovato l'IOS piu' aggiornato che mi dovrebbe , e sottolineo 3 volte dovrebbe, permettere di disabilitare quella funzione e quindi riuscire ad ottenre questo diavolo di indirizzo ip. 

Spero che non facciano un controllo anche sui MAC senno' mi tocca provare anche con quello ... certo che sono bastardi !

Prova a vedere se tu puoi fare una cosa del genere , ma non ti assicuro niente... O metti un Bel Gentoo che per una rete locale e' sicuramente 1 milione di volte piu' Fico e Flessibile !

Ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Ho citato dhclient perche gli permette di vedere in console il dhcp gateway, e in specifico modo il suo ip. (come da sua richiesta).

Nella tua configurazione, l'ip della lan e' quello che ti 'consegna' l'hug, mentre navighi dentro la rete fastweb e' il solito, quando vai in internet hai l'ip del nat di fastweb. (per vedere quale sia, visita www.whatismyip.com)

mi sono dimenticatio che prima di lanciare dhclient, devi alzare eth0, quindi:

```
ifconfig eth0 up

dhclient eth0
```

----------

## maiosyet

mod: quotiamo con umanità e solo quando serve, grazie! -MyZelF

Ok grazie, ora funziona e mi restituisce questo:

```

root@myb0x maiosyet # dhclient eth0

Internet Software Consortium DHCP Client V3.0pl2

Copyright 1995-2001 Internet Software Consortium.

All rights reserved.

For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP

execve (/sbin/dhclient-script, ...): No such file or directory

Listening on LPF/eth0/00:00:39:aa:76:d7

Sending on   LPF/eth0/00:00:39:aa:76:d7

Sending on   Socket/fallback

DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5

DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9

DHCPOFFER from 1.xx.149.72

DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

DHCPACK from 1.xx.149.72

execve (/sbin/dhclient-script, ...): No such file or directory

bound to 1.xx.149.74 -- renewal in 1617 seconds.

```

Quindi l'ip mio in rete LAN e' 1.xx.149.72 ok

Quello dell'hag di fastweb che fa da gateway  invece in rete LAN quale'e? 

E in rete WEB ha un suo indirizzo oppure non c'entra?

E cosa fa di preciso 

```
 ifconfig eth0 up/down 
```

Per mettere down la rete /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop start restart ecc mentre quello?

E ultima cosa, visto cheil mio ip in rete WEB  ( che ora non capisco piu' da dove salta fuori ), e' uguale a quello dell'altro computer, come faccio a connettermi in remoto con esso?

Devo farlo tramite LAN?Last edited by maiosyet on Tue May 11, 2004 9:27 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Geps

fossi in te editerei il tuo ip, metti qualche "x" almeno.

----------

## maiosyet

 *Geps wrote:*   

> fossi in te editerei il tuo ip, metti qualche "x" almeno.

 

Non penso che chiunque passi di qui e abbia le conoscenze per farlo, perda tempo a bucare una rete come la mia.

----------

## silian87

Non sottovalutare gli altri... a me' e' gia' successo proprio qui... (c'e' sempre qualcuno che si diverte a fare c*****e )

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

```

DHCPACK from 1.93.149.72

execve (/sbin/dhclient-script, ...): No such file or directory

bound to 1.93.149.74 -- renewal in 1617 seconds. 

```

non hai capito.

.72 e' l'ip del tuo HUG, .74 e' il TUO ip.

Per il resto non possiamo spiegarti ogni comando di linux in questo forum, e' meglio che cerchi su google 'Apppunti di informatica libera' e te li leggi ben bene.

----------

## maiosyet

mod: quotiamo con umanità e solo quando serve, grazie! -MyZelF

non hai capito.

.72 e' l'ip del tuo HUG, .74 e' il TUO ip.

Per il resto non possiamo spiegarti ogni comando di linux in questo forum, e' meglio che cerchi su google 'Apppunti di informatica libera' e te li leggi ben bene.[/quote]

AAAAAAAAh ok understood   :Very Happy: 

Grazie   :Wink: 

@Silian87: non sottovaluto gli altri, ma confido nella loro serietà   :Rolling Eyes: 

Comunque per sicurezza ora edito, anche se un po' mi spiace...

grazie

----------

## Aleksandra

Ti posso dare un piccolo suggerimento, dato che mi sembra che le idee siano un po' confuse  :Embarassed: 

- per vedere il tuo ip privato (->interno alla rete) e pubblico (-> di NAT, esterno alla rete), vai qui' http://myfastwebip.weedns.com/ (e'accessibile solo dalla rete FW)

- per saperne di piu' su FW, le sue caratteristiche e i modi per configurare TUTTO (e' una mole di pagine impressionante infatti) ti invito a leggere qui' http://plany.fasthosting.it/

- se proprio non ne esci vivo dai tuoi problemi chiedi nel forum della myfastpage  :Smile: 

P.S. l'HAG  e' uno switch  :Smile:  ed ha principalmente 3 funzioni (lato cliente)

- macchina VoIP per farti telefonare

- dhcp server per assegnarti gli indirizzi IP

- switch per collegare più apparati contemporanei

il dhcp server rilascia al max 3 ip su connessioni adsl e 5 per connessioni fibra, quindi con adsl se hai solo due pc e anche la VideoStation sei comunque in grado di collegare le macchine (anche se far andare ssh con WinXp la vedo dura  :Wink: ), con la fibra puo' arrivare anche qualche amico  :Wink: 

[Editato per qualche info in piu' visto che peach aveva gia' fatto notare cos'e' un HAG  :Wink: ]

----------

## maiosyet

mod: quotiamo con umanità e solo quando serve, grazie! -MyZelF

Grazie mille delle dritte, ne ho proprio bisogno   :Wink: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Ti posso dare un piccolo suggerimento

 

Oddio!! Aleksandra che fa un post tecnico! Non ci si crede! questo me lo devo stampare....   :Cool: 

----------

## Neomubumba

Una curiosità che fa comodo sapere agli utenti di FW.

Se colleghi più di tre diversi pc al'HUB che ti ha dato fastweb ti viene tagliata la linea e solo tramite una telefonata al servizio clienti viene poi riattivata.

Esempio: Faccio l'abbonamento a FW. Ci collego il mio pc Icarus. Poi ce il portatile di papà e lo collego. Poi scollego Icarus e ci attacco il pc di mio fratello Gianni. Poi lo scollego e ci riattacco Icarus. Fin qui tutto bene. Ma poi viene a casa mia il mio amico Beppe e ci collega il suo pc Firefox ed improvvisamente non ho più nessuna rete su nessun computer.

Soluzione? Devi chiamare il servizio clienti. Anche perchè sul contratto comunque c'è scritto che non puoi collegare più di tre apparecchi diversi (mi sembra che la videostation non conta)

p.s. perchè vi dico questo? perchè così se vi succede sapete che non è un problema di configurazione e perchè così non date la colpa al pc che di per se non ne ha colpa e non è impazzito!!!!

----------

## Aleksandra

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oddio!! Aleksandra che fa un post tecnico! Non ci si crede! questo me lo devo stampare....  

 

tsk e' il secondo...... il primo te lo sei miseramente perso  :Razz:  (cosa gravissima visto che ho postato un pezzo del mio kernel...)

 *Neomubumba wrote:*   

> ..
> 
> Se colleghi più di tre diversi pc al'HUB che ti ha dato fastweb ti viene tagliata la linea e solo tramite una telefonata al servizio clienti viene poi riattivata.

 

Le informazioni che riporti non sono corrette  :Confused:  un problema simile a quello che descrivi succedeva tempo fa (circa un anno), solo per connessioni FIBRA e solo superando i 5 pc.

Il problema su ADSL non si e' mai presentanto, semplicemente superando i 3 "oggetti" (comprendendo quindi anche eventuale videostation o accesspoint wi-fi) non ti viene piu' assegnato nessun indirizzo IP.

Su connessioni fibra, superando i 6 mac address "contemporanei" (contemporanei nel senso che il contatore viene resettato periodicamente, con intervallo di circa un'ora, e comprenendo nel numero anche il mac-address dell'HAG) gia' da tempo non cade piu' la connessione, semplicemente i pacchetti generati dal nuovo "oggetto" vengono scartati.

Inoltre, un piccolo aiutino: siccome le lease del dhcp server sono impostate ad un'ora, nel caso in cui l'hag non riuscisse ad assegnarvi un indirizzo IP nonostante il numero di "oggetti" connessi fosse corretto (quindi 3 per DSL e 5 per Fibra), e' sufficiente resettare l'hag (spegni-accendi) in modo da ripulire la tabella del dhcp server per far funzionare il tutto senza dovere aspettare del tempo  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

è bello tutto ciò e come è stato organizzato... ma se uno decidesse di prendere un "broadband router" come avevo provato io... potrebbe ottenere una soluzione alternativa ad impiegare e configurare una macchina intera, ma il problema non è questo... è: funzionerà?

possibile che il mio Coso QTEC fosse impazzito solo a causa dell'HAG della Pirelli? (se solo quelli della pirelli si sprecassero con i manuali)

----------

## Aleksandra

Bella domanda  :Very Happy: 

Probabilmente e' solo un problema di dhcpclient del Coso QTEC che non e' compatibile con il dhcp server dell'hag  :Confused: 

Il dhcp server dell'hag passa, oltre ai dati normali anche delle "opzioni" che servono per altre cose. Il dhcp server segue gli standard, purtroppo ci sono certi dhcpclient che non sono perfettamente aderenti agli standard (oppure utilizzano le stesse "opzioni" pero' con altri significati) e quindi si impappina il tutto  :Sad: 

Non ho mai avuto a che fare con un broadband router ma un giro di domande a "chi ci capisce" suggerisce: (cito ovvero copio incollo  :Very Happy: )

"visto che il problema del router sembrerebbe essere relativo all'assegnazione del dhcp client hai due strade:

a) provare a sniffare il traffico fra l'hag e il boradbandrouter per capire se è l'hag che non risponde alla richiesta dhcp oppure se è il router che non la capisce

b) fregartene del dhcp e fare una cosa che non si deve mai fare, cioè impostare a mano la configurazione ip dell'interfaccia wan del broadbandrouter."

Se proprio hai bisogno di altri suggerimenti ti posso suggerire qualcuno a cui chiedere maggiori info   :Wink:  qui stiamo andando OT nell'OT nell'OT ed io ho esaurito le 4 cose che so   :Laughing: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

il tuo coso QTEC ti era stato sconsigliato personalmente  :Very Happy:  ma tu hai voluto fare lo SBORONE e hai preso il mattone. sono un poeta, lo so.

Confermo la storia del blocco dei mac address: se l'hug vede connessi nell'arco di poco tempo 4 mac adress diversi, disabilita il dhcp. questo vuol dire che se assegni gli ip a manina, fa uguale.

----------

## flocchini

@ Peach

Se provi a forzare direttamente un ip tra quelli del tuo pool non funziona? Io ho la ps2 che non ha supporto dhcp e per attaccarla diretta sull'hag senza passare dal router ho fatto cosi' e funziona alla grande, con la tua stessa centralina fra l'altro (quella bianca della pirelli con i led rossi che sembra quasi un'ambulanza)

----------

## Mr.Evolution

Attento a quante cose colleghi....tempo fa leggevo che l'HAG o come diamine si chiama si "ricorda" gli ultimi 5MAC e se, se ne mettono altri, bisogna chiamare mamma fastweb....attento ai LANPARTY...

----------

